# Storing guns in cold environment!



## Mr.White (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey fellow gun-lovers!

My question is about storing guns in cold environment.

I have decided to store a backup gun for a possible rainy day. Because you never know what can happen in the future. 

The spots i have thought of are a wooden storage on my property or under the house. The problem(if there is one) is that in the winter time, it can get very cold here. Here we can get like -30-35 Celsius(average day like -5-15c in the winter). I have thought of building a wooden box, with layers of insulation on it and a plastic airtight outer layer(to keep the moisture out). 

But still i guess it gets pretty cold in there, probably minus degrees. Is this a problem? I know that if there is moisture and that freezes its very bad(or moisture in general). But i have thought of adding these chemical bags that prevent moisture.

Any thought on would this work?

If not, any ideas on storing a gun on this kind of environment.

Thank you for your expertise!


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

Insulation only works to keep heat in if there is a heat source. If it were me I would keep it in a sealed ammo box with desiccant and be done with it. Make sure it has a good coating/film of oil before storing it.


----------



## Mr.White (Jul 17, 2013)

So it stands cold(high minus degrees) if there is no moisture?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You can google the subject of storing guns in the cold.
Definitely want to keep moisture out, Insulated with a vapor barrier would be a start.
Oiled down with a special lubricant that would not solidify (cold temps )because the gun needs to be a functional accessible backup firearm.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When storing firearms under ground for any reason, you're going to encounter corrosion issues of some kind. Fluctuating temps will take a toll on a firearm after a matter of time. 

If it's a firearm that you will need to access at some point, it's gonna have to be battery ready, if that's your initial intention for storing it in the first place. 

Me.....I'd never store a firearm under ground. Just too many variables that could and will effect it's condition sooner or later. I know at some depth, the temp stabilizes and becomes more constant. But, I don't have any idea how far down you would have to dig. 

Anyways, it just sounds like a lot of fuss and hassle. I do understand your concern, but I'd be looking in other directions.


----------

